# Yohimbine HCL supplier UK?



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good Yohimbine HCL? I dont mind ordering from another country if the price is right, but google searches arent bringing much up.

i'm sure some here use it so where do you get it from? Thanks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good Yohimbine HCL? I dont mind ordering from another country if the price is right, but google searches arent bringing much up.
> 
> i'm sure some here use it so where do you get it from? Thanks


 Primaforce sell it I think? http://www.strongsupplementshop.co.uk/yohimbine-hcl-by-primaforce


----------

